# An Old Testament Theology: An Exegetical, Canonical, and Thematic Approach by K. Wal



## Mayflower (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone read: 

An Old Testament Theology: An Exegetical, Canonical, and Thematic Approach by Bruce K. Waltke ?

Is it difficult to read ? Any thoughts ?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Old-Testament-Theology-Exegetical-Canonical/dp/0310218977]Amazon.com: An Old Testament Theology: An Exegetical, Canonical, and Thematic Approach: Bruce K. Waltke, Charles Yu: Books[/ame]


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 27, 2009)

I am reading it now and about halfway through. It does certainly require some heavy lifting but it is extremely rewarding.

It is the accumulation of Dr Waltke`s work and by and by it has been a great benefit to me. I am using it side by side with his course from Understanding the Old Testament

I am uncovering much by way of biblical theology and as best I can tell, he is theologically sound. Certainly Reformed so far as his insights through the book of Deuteronomy. I would recommend this indeed. 

I can elaborate more later. Gotta go.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 28, 2009)

I wrote a review of this work in the 2008 edition of the Confessional Presbyterian Journal.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 28, 2009)

Rev. Keister,

How can I access the article in the journal? Do I need a subscription? I cannot seem to find your review.


----------



## forgivenmuch (Mar 21, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Rev. Keister,
> 
> How can I access the article in the journal? Do I need a subscription? I cannot seem to find your review.



Bump. I am interested in this book as well. Is the review viewable? Does anyone else have any thoughts on the book?


----------

